# Manger la soupe sur la tête de quelqu’un



## Corsicum

Manger la soupe sur la tête de quelqu’un : 
_Il est grand ton fils, il me mange déjà la soupe sur la tête!_ => être plus grand que quelqu'un_ (familier)._
_Cette expression se dit aussi en Corse*, nous avons au moins deux possibilités :_
_- __l’expression se dit aussi en Italien ou en Toscan : il est probable qu’elle soit très ancienne, peut être aussi du Latin ?_
_- __l’expression ne se dit pas en Italien : il est probable que l’expression vienne uniquement du Français traduit._

_Par contre, en Corse, il me semble avoir entendu aussi : _
_Manger les *lasagnes* sur la tête de quelqu’un_ : dans ce cas, pour l’origine cela semble s’éloigner du Français ?


Voir aussi :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1789890
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=633287


(* _Manghjà a suppa in capu à qualchidunu)_

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Aspettando i madrelingua, ecco qualcosa da sorbirti: http://it-cultura.confusenet.com/showthread.php?t=3341


----------



## Corsicum

C’est parfait, ce que l’on mange sur la tête dépend des régions, compte tenu de la couverture géographique de l’expression on peut supposer qu’elle est très ancienne.
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, et il faudrait aussi voir si cela ne correspondrait pas avec les limites de l'empire romain .


----------



## janpol

J'ai souvent entendu une expression qui a un sens très différent : c'est tellement bon que j'en mangerais sur la tête d'un teigneux


----------



## Corsicum

janpol said:


> c'est tellement bon que j'en mangerais sur la tête d'un teigneux


Effectivement on retrouve exactement la même en Corse, on doit probablement retrouver la même en Italien ?


----------



## matoupaschat

janpol said:


> J'ai souvent entendu une expression qui a un sens très différent : c'est tellement bon que j'en mangerais sur la tête d'un teigneux


 


Corsicum said:


> Effectivement on retrouve exactement la même en Corse, on doit probablement retrouver la même en Italien ?


L'expression, que je ne connaissais même pas en français, est aussi utilisée en italien, comme en témoignent les résultats de recherche sur google.it .


----------



## Piero.G

*Manger la soupe sur la tête de quelqu’un* 

Traduzione letterale.

"Mangiare la minestra sulla testa di qualcuno."

Traducendo la _soupe_ française (légère) per la _minestra_ italiana. La zuppa è solitamente più sostanziosa.



A parte questo, non ho notizia di un significato in italiano.


----------



## matoupaschat

La soupe française n'est pas obligatoirement légère. Il suffit pour s'en convaincre de lire (tout) ceci : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/soupe


----------



## Piero.G

Allora, prima di tradurre bisogna informarsi degli ingrendienti usati!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Il problema non è tradurre parola per parola, bensí trovare la o le espressioni usate nell'altra lingua che combacino per significato e uso. In francese, si dice "manger la soupe sur la tête de quelqu'un" ma non ho mai sentito né letto "manger le potage sur la tête de quelqu'un". Da quanto vedo, in italiano, si dice "mangiare la minestra (o altre pietanze) in testa a qualcuno", ma diresti "mangiare la zuppa in testa a qualcuno"? Tutto lí!


----------



## Piero.G

matoupaschat said:


> Il problema non è tradurre parola per parola, bensí trovare la o le espressioni usate nell'altra lingua che combacino per significato e uso. In francese, si dice "manger la soupe sur la tête de quelqu'un" ma non ho mai sentito né letto "manger le potage sur la tête de quelqu'un". Da quanto vedo, in italiano, si dice "mangiare la minestra (o altre pietanze) in testa a qualcuno", ma diresti "mangiare la zuppa in testa a qualcuno"? Tutto lí!


 
Ho fatto la traduzione letterale perchè nel 1° post ho visto una traduzione in (un improbabile) dialetto italiano. Suppongo per scherzo.

Non esiste proprio un'espressione "mangiare _qualcosa_ sulla testa  di qualcun altro".

Tchao


----------



## matoupaschat

L'improbabile dialetto italiano era il còrso e non era per scherzo: l'autore del thread ha preso il nick di Corsicum proprio perché è corsico.
Riguardo alla seconda affermazione, dai un occhiata qui, su Google.it:  http://www.google.it/#hl=it&source=hp&biw=1099&bih=704&q=%22mangiare+in+testa+a%22&btnG=Cerca+con+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=%22mangiare+in+testa+a%22&fp=997b226745572c14
Tchao tchao!


----------



## Piero.G

Mai sentita!!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

A Firenze, non saprei se anche nel resto della Toscana, si dice "mangiare la pappa in capo (a qualcuno)".

Esempio: se la fidanzata è più alta del fidanzato si può osservare: "Guarda lì, gli mangia la pappa in capo!"


----------



## stefano1488

Non ho notizia di espressioni simili in italiano.
Il modo di dire fiorentino, o comunque toscano, citato da Lucy Van Pelt è sconosciuto nel resto d'Italia.


----------



## matoupaschat

Intendi quello con la pappa, suppongo? Ma "mangiare XXX in capo a qualcuno" sarà usato quasi in tutta Italia, no?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

janpol said:


> J'ai souvent entendu une expression qui a un sens très différent : c'est tellement bon que j'en mangerais sur la tête d'un teigneux


Tiens, chez moi c'est sur la tête d'un _pouilleux_ ! 

Sinon, concernant l'expression en titre, j'ai toujours compris qu'elle était en relation avec « faire une tête de plus que qq'un » (d'où la possibilité de lui manger sur la tête...).


----------



## matoupaschat

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Tiens, chez moi c'est sur la tête d'un _pouilleux_ !
> 
> Sinon, concernant l'expression en titre, j'ai toujours compris qu'elle était en relation avec « faire une tête de plus que qq'un » (d'où la possibilité de lui manger sur la tête...).


Bonjour KaRiNe_Fr,

Le *chat* te salue bien ! 

Chez moi, on utilise aussi beaucoup "manger sur la tête de quelqu'un" au sens figuré, càd dans le sens de "dominer, en faire ce qu'on veut".


----------



## stefano1488

matoupaschat said:


> Intendi quello con la pappa, suppongo? Ma "mangiare XXX in capo a qualcuno" sarà usato quasi in tutta Italia, no?


 
Non mi risulta.
Considerati i rapporti storici fra la Toscana e la Corsica, non mi stupirebbe se un modo di dire toscano fosse passato in Corsica ma non nel resto d'Italia.


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, grazie tante!


----------



## 8kappina8

Da noi in Veneto si dice "mangiare i gnocchi in testa a qualcuno" nel senso che la persona che lo fa è molto furba.

Non so se ti sono stata di aiuto, fammi sapere!

(Ho appena visto facendo delle ricerche sui motori di ricerca che si dice anche in Lombardia...)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao 8kappina8 e grazie della tua risposta,
Sembra che si dica (o che si senta dire) qualcosa del genere almeno fino a Roma, ma l'espressione è così multiforme  che non ho provato sul serio a rintracciarla su google.it. Data la sua area di difusione (Francia e Belgio, poi ???), la logica vorrebbe che si ritrovasse dappertutto in Italia, anche se sporadicamente. Forse solo nei vari dialetti?


----------



## matoupaschat

Volevo solo editare il mio post precedente, ma non c'è più verso. Ecco la parte da editare:
Data la sua area di difusione *in francese* (Francia e Belgio, poi ???), la logica vorrebbe che si ritrovasse dappertutto in Italia, anche se sporadicamente. Forse solo nei vari dialetti?​


----------



## 8kappina8

Hai ragione matoupaschat!
Non avevo guardato il link che avevi messo. Chiedo venia!

Volevo anche aggiungere che tra l'altro effettivamente si direbbe "gli gnocchi" ma ovviamente in dialetto tutti dicono "i"... :-(


----------

